# Electricity pylons built on unusual sites



## Obelixx (Apr 14, 2005)

There are some electricity pylons standing on very unconventional locations. So the pylon 3 of the line 9421 at Eislingen/Fils, Germany stands over a small river!









Pylon 3 of line 9421 ( http://en.structurae.de/structures/data/index.cfm?ID=s0012157 )

In Endersbach (Rems-Murr-district, Germany) a bigger electricity pylon stands over a little river.

On Huddersfield Narrow Canal in UK, you can travel with a boat through a pylon! Look on http://www.gorge.org/pylons/page1.shtml

(If someone has better pictures and more data of this pylon, please post them here!)


Furthermore there are pylons standing in lakes. So this 75 metre high anchor pylon stands in the artificial lake of Santa Maria, Switzerland.









Pylon in the artificial lake of Santa Maria ( http://en.structurae.de/structures/data/index.cfm?ID=s0012607 )

In Lithuiana there is an electritity pylon in an artificial lake near Kekava ( http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=204284 )



















Do you know further pylons at unconventional sites? If no, perhaps you will discover some in your next holiday. Keep your eyes open!


----------



## IchO (Oct 4, 2004)

What a Uniqe subject!


----------



## Phobos (Sep 14, 2003)

^Indeed.Anyway interesting thread.


----------



## ƒƒ (Dec 31, 2004)

I don't know where it stands but this is very weird  










Malta. Will be fun at night ^^


----------



## PornStar (Jul 22, 2003)

^^^ jee, that's an interesting solution... :runaway:


----------



## Gatis (Sep 22, 2003)

> In Lithuiana there is an electritity pylon in an artificial lake near Kekava


Latvia, not Lithuania


----------



## St!ckyesman (Jul 15, 2004)

Wieland. said:


> Malta. Will be fun at night ^^


lol very funny, not for the motorist


----------



## Obelixx (Apr 14, 2005)

Does someone know where the pylon under which runs Huddersfield Narrow Cannel ( http://www.gorge.org/pylons/page1.shtml ) exactly stands?


----------



## Bitxofo (Feb 3, 2005)

Wieland. said:


> I don't know where it stands but this is very weird
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:eek2: :eek2:

Dangerous for vehicles!!
:bash:


----------

